# PTSD Survivors : PTSD Resources



## RackMaster (May 4, 2010)

Here's just two links that I can think of right now that are very beneficial.  As I go through my stuff, I'll post others that I know of and if any of you have links or info that can help; please feel free to add.  

The National Centre for PTSD - US based but it has great info for any one.
http://www.ptsd.va.gov/

Operational Stress Injury Social Support - Peer Support Network for any one in Canada
Offers confidential peer based support to Veterans (both Mil and RCMP but won't turn away anyone that suffers from an OSI), Family members of those suffering from an OSI and the Bereaved (those that have lost someone close family or friend).
http://www.osiss.ca/


----------



## metalmom (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the links!!!  I did like OSISS!!!!  I have been searching with no luck, for a PTSD chat type of place.Since I have a lot of trouble sleeping-it would be so cool to find a place where I could talk, or listen to people in the wee hrs of the night instead of just pacing or being alone with my own thoughts. If anyone comes across any place like that-please let me know.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 16, 2010)

I know of one, it's run by an Aussie; it's alright but it is not exclusively for mil related PTSD.  I checked it out once but then it was mostly civvies. 

Here's the link, use at your own risk. ;)


----------



## QC (Jan 4, 2011)

On the same subject, on two consecutive days here there has been articles by two former SASR men who say they were treated poorly after suffering injuries whilst on active duty and then PTS. Both stress that the regiment itself is not the problem as it has been very supportive, but under the microscope is the Dept. of Defence policy. Hopefully there will be a change soon for the better.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 4, 2011)

I think it's probably the same no matter the country but it's the stigma of mental health that causes the problems.  It will take a generational shift in order for things to change completely.


----------



## Manolito (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know about outside the DOD spectrum but there is a real fear of having any mental disorder or mental treatment while you carry a clearance. I know it was discussed a lot while I worked and there were even special Dr. who used certain words in diagnosis that kept mental treatment out of your record.


----------



## QC (Jan 4, 2011)

The jist of the articles was that they go in to bat, sign on for what is a lifetime career and receive di nada when they need it most. Whatever clearance they had I imagine would have been withdrawn. The DoD didn't keep their end up.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 4, 2011)

Removing clearances is retarded.  If they got them the help they needed early enough and continued on with follow up; they'd be just fine.  I just hope those guys get the help on the outside, even though it's a little late.

QC,

Do you know how VA handles PTSD cases?  I've heard they were doing pretty well but with a guaranteed increase in the number of troops needing help now; I wonder if quality of care is slipping.


----------



## QC (Jan 5, 2011)

You could be right Rack, about the quality of care.


----------



## QC (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...to-be-cast-aside/story-e6freuy9-1225981203222

His story, a familiar one.


----------

